# Mewing is Lifechanger (Why its so underrated?)



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

*First of all, when someone want to see my Results feel free to send me a private message. You cant trust your eyes i swear haha

Everybody should Mewing and get good Posture thats the first place Looksmax ever. Nothing can mog this behind a LeFort or Double Jaw Surgery. Even a Plastic Surgery would only benefit the appereance and not the Health and even then Mewing will look much more better.

All you have to do is constitence and discipline to do this but many of people dont have the dedication to mew more then 6 Hours with good posture thats the reason why many are crying like mewing dont work.
They soft mewing like 1 hour a day with bad posture and then blaming that Mewing is cope hahahahhahah

It need Months with everyday hard mewing with good posture for minimum minimum the leeaaast minimum for 3 hours. But recommend 6 Months for Ultra Results. Also do Posture Training to maintain the Muscles that holding your Body in a good posture*


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 22, 2021)

PM


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 22, 2021)

*true bro*


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 22, 2021)

results and age??


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> results and age??


I can send you in PM and i started with 18 and i get 19 in 2 months


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 22, 2021)

pm.


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

sended


----------



## joeveniro (Apr 22, 2021)

dm if no larp


----------



## ovosoundszn (Apr 22, 2021)

pm big bro


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 22, 2021)

This can't be real?!!

Did you get this in a year?!!


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 1103349
> 
> 
> This can't be real?!!
> ...


hahahhaha
yes after constant mewing for 8 Months , now im not that obsessed anymore that i dont do anything other then mewing but i keep good posture and soft mewing and i think im good to go at first


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 22, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> hahahhaha
> yes after constant mewing for 8 Months , now im not that obsessed anymore that i dont do anything other then mewing but i keep good posture and soft mewing and i think im good to go at first


Crazy results.

You look like you had a head transplant tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 22, 2021)

Its a life changer that's for sure, changed mine


----------



## ovosoundszn (Apr 22, 2021)

still waiting on the pm boss


----------



## Deleted member 13372 (Apr 22, 2021)

Pm bro


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 22, 2021)

i am skeptical, pm please


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 22, 2021)

vouch his results are insane, looks like a completely different person


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 22, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> I can send you in PM and i started with 18 and i get 19 in 2 months


pm


----------



## ovosoundszn (Apr 22, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> vouch his results are insane, looks like a completely different person


damn he never sent me the pm


----------



## paranakee (Apr 22, 2021)

nice morph


----------



## ilyess (Apr 22, 2021)

i believe in its efficiency if you dedicate yourself for it so fucking hard and mewed like your life depends on it thats how all the people who claimed results did it so yup, pm bro


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 22, 2021)

what’s your technique?


----------



## pizza (Apr 22, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> vouch his results are insane, looks like a completely different person


insane foward growth after,mogs most part of population


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

Bro pm


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

ilyess said:


> i believe in its efficiency if you dedicate yourself for it so fucking hard and mewed like your life depends on it thats how all the people who claimed results did it so yup, pm bro


cant pm you i dont know why , and yes for 8 months i did litteraly nothing else i was in quarantine so yes haha


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 22, 2021)

pm


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

uglymug said:


> what’s your technique?


i can make a detailed guide of my version soon, i think i can call it the : maxhelp mewing method. haha


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 22, 2021)

it was a massive change damn, did you went through puberty by chance?


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 22, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> it was a massive change damn, did you went through puberty by chance?


i started with 18 and im 18 years old now so 8 months between. beside mewing nothing really changes and my body posture of course. in the pic you see my rounded shoulder. but bro when you do my routine you really know that its not puberty you can sense the tension its so painful to hard mew for hours straight


----------



## Deleted member 11479 (Apr 22, 2021)

pm bro


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

Pm me bro


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 22, 2021)

Pm me man


----------



## Want2LookBetterJFL (Apr 22, 2021)

pm


----------



## remy (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mewing is cope.

If you want your jaw to look bigger, just get a thicker neck.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 23, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Mewing is cope.
> 
> If you want your jaw to look bigger, just get a thicker neck.


wont by proportions make it look smaller


----------



## Lmao (Apr 23, 2021)

PM bro


----------



## ElySioNs (Apr 23, 2021)

Pm me as well, I am also hard mewing for 1 month now


----------



## koalendo (Apr 23, 2021)

pm me, I'm on the fence about this


----------



## minotaur (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## Deleted member 13372 (Apr 23, 2021)

So whens this pm gonna come thro?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## RaiseMyT (Apr 23, 2021)

PM. At this point u might aswell.make it public bro


----------



## noprogressno (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## amnestics (Apr 23, 2021)

pm pls bro


----------



## datboijj (Apr 23, 2021)

*I love you*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 23, 2021)

Mewing is good for recession prevention at the very least


----------



## Merćer (Apr 23, 2021)

PM bro, im curious af


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Apr 23, 2021)

mewing did nothing for me


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 23, 2021)

Man pm me then. I mewed for 1.5 years already


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Apr 23, 2021)

Make a in detail guide what procedure you follow


----------



## Dimitri (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## pizza (Apr 23, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> wont by proportions make it look smaller


nah,is like a beard fraud but more efficient


----------



## pizza (Apr 23, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Make a in detail guide what procedure you follow


op say me is basically mewing+chintuck


----------



## one job away (Apr 23, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> i started with 18 and im 18 years old now so 8 months between. beside mewing nothing really changes and my body posture of course. in the pic you see my rounded shoulder. but bro when you do my routine you really know that its not puberty you can sense the tension its so painful to hard mew for hours straight


PM pls


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 23, 2021)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> mewing did nothing for me


@datboijj is an anti white racist
Ignore him bro 
He thinks mewing will turn him into a gigachad in 2 weeks


----------



## 5'8manlet (Apr 23, 2021)

pm me


----------



## pizza (Apr 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @datboijj is an anti white racist
> Ignore him bro
> He thinks mewing will turn him into a gigachad in 2 weeks


at least mewing is free I mew for a while but I never did it the same way as op, it seems like an interesting concept, you can't deny the fact that anyone who gets results the results are quite satisfactory


----------



## mewcoper (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 23, 2021)

This escalated quickly man im a bit suprised. im on the road home i think i will send it in the evening to the others


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 23, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Mewing is good for recession prevention at the very least


yes and for recession reverse too when you do it right


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 23, 2021)

Today later i will post the guide step by step with explanitaion how i did my version mewing


----------



## Andrut184 (Apr 23, 2021)

pm me and how old are you?


----------



## RftH (Apr 23, 2021)

PM


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 23, 2021)

jfl at this thread

didn't know there were so many copers here


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Apr 23, 2021)

pm


----------



## Andrut184 (Apr 23, 2021)

just mew bro


----------



## N1c (Apr 23, 2021)

Please pm


----------



## WonderChad (Apr 23, 2021)

Pm


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 23, 2021)

pm bro , ive hard mewed consistently for more than a year now and my midface has gotten longer


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Apr 23, 2021)

pm me bro, btw which "mew technique" did you use


----------



## Rude (Apr 23, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> This escalated quickly man im a bit suprised. im on the road home i think i will send it in the evening to the others


Pm me brother


----------



## newperson (Apr 23, 2021)

yo pm me please


----------



## durden (Apr 23, 2021)

PM tbh


----------



## nmndft (Apr 23, 2021)

Pm me man


----------



## Descartes (Apr 24, 2021)

I would appreciate a pm


----------



## Deleted member 11763 (Apr 24, 2021)

Im still waiting for pm


----------



## Carl-o (Apr 24, 2021)

pm


----------



## Selinity (Apr 24, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> *First of all, when someone want to see my Results feel free to send me a private message. You cant trust your eyes i swear haha
> 
> Everybody should Mewing and get good Posture thats the first place Looksmax ever. Nothing can mog this behind a LeFort or Double Jaw Surgery. Even a Plastic Surgery would only benefit the appereance and not the Health and even then Mewing will look much more better.
> 
> ...


PM me your mewing results, bro


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 24, 2021)

Did he PM anyone?


----------



## arbaz_khan (Apr 24, 2021)

PM me bro


----------



## pakito123 (Apr 24, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> *First of all, when someone want to see my Results feel free to send me a private message. You cant trust your eyes i swear haha
> 
> Everybody should Mewing and get good Posture thats the first place Looksmax ever. Nothing can mog this behind a LeFort or Double Jaw Surgery. Even a Plastic Surgery would only benefit the appereance and not the Health and even then Mewing will look much more better.
> 
> ...


Please pm me


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 24, 2021)

I posted a guide with my technique


----------



## Mexicanboi (Apr 24, 2021)

_Coping_ is Lifechanger (Why its so underrated?)​


----------



## N1c (Apr 24, 2021)

Still havent Bern pmd


----------



## Rude (Apr 24, 2021)

No pic no care


----------



## dnrd (Apr 24, 2021)

my name my name my name


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 24, 2021)

PM me brooo I need to see it


----------



## efidescontinuado (Apr 24, 2021)

pm plz i need some motivation


----------



## CertBroly (Apr 25, 2021)

May I see it too


----------



## Julius (Apr 26, 2021)

Can you PM pls? I'm curious


----------



## RiverAest (Apr 26, 2021)

You're probably still busy PM'ing but id like to see your results aswell, also interested in that guide


----------



## RaiseMyT (Apr 28, 2021)

Pm 2


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 28, 2021)

OP: PM me for results
Everybody: no _you_ PM _me_

Lazy bastards. I already got my pics days ago.


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Apr 28, 2021)

RiverAest said:


> You're probably still busy PM'ing but id like to see your results aswell, also interested in that guide


The guide is already out bro


----------



## RiverAest (Apr 29, 2021)

maxhelp said:


> The guide is already out bro


yeah I literally found it 2 min after responding lol thanks man


----------



## PetitusMeatus2 (Apr 30, 2021)

pm please b4 i literally kill myself


----------



## CANI (May 2, 2021)

PM


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 2, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Mewing is cope.
> 
> If you want your jaw to look bigger, just get a thicker neck.


Only works to an extent, what really works is growing a beard and thicker neck. That shit hides my weak mandible beautifully


----------



## ovosoundszn (May 2, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Only works to an extent, what really works is growing a beard and thicker neck. That shit hides my weak mandible beautifully


your maxilla is your real problem bro. How can you be so delusional?


----------



## Deleted member 10416 (May 3, 2021)

Pm me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 3, 2021)

Pm


----------



## Maxim (May 3, 2021)

Indeed, i actually think i respond to it very good, since only a few hours of consistent mewing is enough for me to notice a change already in my jaw and undereye. Its hard to trick your tongue, i always seem to forget the muscle memory, and i revert back to subhuman when I wake up.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (May 8, 2021)

ovosoundszn said:


> your maxilla is your real problem bro. How can you be so delusional?


Bro I know that obviously it's my main problem. Have you not seen my threads and my plan on getting bimax plus implants? But I'm saying the most effective softmaxes are thick neck and beard goofy


----------



## botMaxx (May 8, 2021)

PM


----------



## BigBoletus (May 8, 2021)

Pm me dude I need motivation to do it


----------



## AscendingHero (May 12, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 1103349
> 
> 
> This can't be real?!!
> ...


PM me his results

how good were his results?


----------



## Alexanderr (May 12, 2021)

At this point it’s just become a coping mechanism.


----------



## Edgar (May 15, 2021)

pm brother


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 15, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> PM me his results
> 
> how good were his results?


very good.


----------



## Sense (May 27, 2021)

Pm pls i need to cope


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (May 27, 2021)




----------



## antiantifa (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, mewing is legit, but you need a few cm movement to become GL from mewing it will take years for sure if not a decade.


----------



## Potentialcel (May 28, 2021)

Deleted member 12102 said:


> cant pm you i dont know why , and yes for 8 months i did litteraly nothing else i was in quarantine so yes haha


pm results, i been hardmewing a lot for the past 2 years and definitely seen bone change


----------



## EarlGrey (Sep 28, 2021)

Pm me please


----------



## Cigarette (Sep 28, 2021)

look @ what youve done. all these retards asking for pm LOL


----------



## pakito123 (Sep 29, 2021)

Deleted member 12102 said:


> *First of all, when someone want to see my Results feel free to send me a private message. You cant trust your eyes i swear haha
> 
> Everybody should Mewing and get good Posture thats the first place Looksmax ever. Nothing can mog this behind a LeFort or Double Jaw Surgery. Even a Plastic Surgery would only benefit the appereance and not the Health and even then Mewing will look much more better.
> 
> ...


PM please...


----------



## PittMasseters (Sep 29, 2021)

pm me please i'm still in puberty and my lower jaw/chin are recessed


----------



## Deleted member 11057 (Sep 29, 2021)

I have been doing mewing 11 months and i have good posture but 0 changes


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 29, 2021)

He deleted his account. Someone pm me his results


----------



## Cigarette (Sep 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> He deleted his account. Someone pm me his results


youve fallen


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> youve fallen


How?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 29, 2021)

chsnnx11 said:


> I have been doing mewing 11 months and i have good posture but 0 changes


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 29, 2021)

Can't anybody pm me his pics? I do t think he's active anymore


----------



## RftH (Sep 29, 2021)

over for pmcels


----------



## Retard123 (Oct 18, 2021)

Pm please for motivation


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Oct 19, 2021)

Deleted member 12102 said:


> *First of all, when someone want to see my Results feel free to send me a private message. You cant trust your eyes i swear haha
> 
> Everybody should Mewing and get good Posture thats the first place Looksmax ever. Nothing can mog this behind a LeFort or Double Jaw Surgery. Even a Plastic Surgery would only benefit the appereance and not the Health and even then Mewing will look much more better.
> 
> ...


Pm please


----------



## Retard123 (Jan 2, 2022)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Crazy results.
> 
> You look like you had a head transplant tbh.


Can i get send his pics ?


----------

